# site manager??



## barney9 (Sep 12, 2007)

i am a residential site manager looking for a position in dubai. Any hints on where to start looking and what salary should i expect. Also want to move my family there, 3 young boys. Good idea??


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Barney. The Dubai forum is fairly active so I'm sure you'll get some good advice here.


----------



## moraldo (Nov 2, 2007)

there are many websites and recruitment agencies,i will post some good sites soon so stay tuned...


best of luck


----------



## markc (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi guys im new to this site, but i am looking for help on the same subject as Barney. I am a residential site manager looking to move to UAE preferrably Dubai and further my career. Any help that can be given on companies to approach / websites / any other helpful info would be much appreciated !
Cheers


----------



## tony s (Oct 1, 2008)

markc said:


> Hi guys im new to this site, but i am looking for help on the same subject as Barney. I am a residential site manager looking to move to UAE preferrably Dubai and further my career. Any help that can be given on companies to approach / websites / any other helpful info would be much appreciated !
> Cheers


marc,
i have just joined this forum 2nite and i am also a site manager, have you had any joy with info in helping you to get work.

regards
tonys


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

There are a couple of agencies you could try that either have offices in Dubai or specialise in obtaining work in Dubai.

Hill McGlynn UK - Construction Recruitment Agency - Dubai branch

HR Consultancy

cerebra recruitment :: recruitment solutions :: part of the adrem group ::

http://www.energi.uk.com/


----------



## mark67 (Dec 25, 2008)

*same boat....*



markc said:


> Hi guys im new to this site, but i am looking for help on the same subject as Barney. I am a residential site manager looking to move to UAE preferrably Dubai and further my career. Any help that can be given on companies to approach / websites / any other helpful info would be much appreciated !
> Cheers


Howdy! I'm in the same boat... Been in the residential building sector for 23 years now. Born and raised in Southern California. Here we call ourselves "Project Superintendents". Everthing I've seen listed close to that title over there seems to be indicating degreed archetects and engineers (and mostly high-rise at that). Give me a few hundred homes or a mini-mall to juggle and I'll hit my date and budget every time-I just don't have the high-rise experience everyone there is looking for. Surely, someone over there is doing massive housing developments and could use a man like me....
I just wanted to add that I've been reading your blogs for the past few days and am thoroughly impressed by the tight-knit, helpful community you have formed!!! Love and Respect....


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

its all here some kind sole put this toeghether hope of some us
Dubai Employment Tips!
my god im the big five oh today


----------



## mark67 (Dec 25, 2008)

*thanks*



irishxpat said:


> its all here some kind sole put this toeghether hope of some us
> 
> A great big THANK YOU VERY MUCH!! I pulled fifty recruiters from your tip! I'm gonna email them all. Dying to get out of the states till this recession is over... it's going down-hill fast here!!! Congrats on the big 5-oh!!! Just did the four-one in November-but no matter what, I've got a feeling I'll always be nine years behind ya... lol
> love and respect....


----------



## Nickel (Dec 7, 2008)

irishxpat said:


> its all here some kind sole put this toeghether hope of some us
> Dubai Employment Tips!
> my god im the big five oh today


Happy Birthday, Irishxpat!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mark67 said:


> irishxpat said:
> 
> 
> > its all here some kind sole put this toeghether hope of some us
> ...


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

mark67 said:


> irishxpat said:
> 
> 
> > its all here some kind sole put this toeghether hope of some us
> ...


----------

